# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  انصراف از دانشگاه آزاد

## N_G_H

سلام من برای کنکور 98 ثبت نام کردم ولی الان میخوام در دانشگاه آزاد که بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی است هم ثبت نام کنم الان میخوام بدونم که اگر دانشگاه دولتی قبول شدم و خواستم برم میتونم از دانشگاه آزاد انصراف بدم و چجوری باید انصراف بدم ؟

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام من برای کنکور 98 ثبت نام کردم ولی الان میخوام در دانشگاه آزاد که بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی است هم ثبت نام کنم الان میخوام بدونم که اگر دانشگاه دولتی قبول شدم و خواستم برم میتونم از دانشگاه آزاد انصراف بدم و چجوری باید انصراف بدم ؟


تا ششم شهریور فرصت برای ثبت نام بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی هست صبر کن ببین نتیجه کنکورت چی میشه اگه بد بودی آزاد ثبت نام کن

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط N_G_H


سلام من برای کنکور 98 ثبت نام کردم ولی الان میخوام در دانشگاه آزاد که بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی است هم ثبت نام کنم الان میخوام بدونم که اگر دانشگاه دولتی قبول شدم و خواستم برم میتونم از دانشگاه آزاد انصراف بدم و چجوری باید انصراف بدم ؟


بعد کنکور می تونی بری دانشگاه ازاد الانه ور کنکور بخون بعدش اگه بد شدی فکر ازاد و.. باش /*

----------

